# Chaplaincy as Missionary Activity



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello All, 

In seeking to come under care of my Presbytery so that I may join the Army Chaplaincy, I've treated it, and discussed it with my pastor, as not just being called to Church Office but as being called as a Missionary. Since I would be paid and have benefits due to military service in what way would I get support from sending churches? My wife and I have begun publishing a newsletter but I'm racking my brain for ways in which we can be supported since that has been the number one question people have asked.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't see how you should get personal support from churches if you already are in the military as a job. The pay and benefits are pretty good in the military as an officer. 

You could get support to buy books for soldiers. I was in the army and we had a chaplain who supplied the guy with good books all the time. Solid Reformed stuff that he passed out for free to those who would read it. 

Also, I think it is helpful to think of missions as crossing a cultural boundary to take the gospel where the Church is non-existent or weak. For that reason I would not classify military chaplains to US soldiers as a "missionary" opportunity. Though it is very worthy and praiseworthy.


----------



## Tom Hart (Feb 17, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Also, I think it is helpful to think of missions as crossing a cultural boundary to take the gospel where the Church is non-existent or weak. For that reason I would not classify military chaplains to US soldiers as a "missionary" opportunity. Though it is very worthy and praiseworthy.



From what I've heard from my brother-in-law, who is in the U.S. Army, the church is not particularly strong in the military. It is policed by politically correct maniacs. There are Freemasons, Muslims, Sikhs, and all sorts, but the gospel is not welcome.


----------



## Edward (Feb 17, 2019)

EcclesiaDiscens. said:


> in what way would I get support from sending churches?



It never hurts to ask for prayer. You are probably going to need a lot of that. And you might PM Ben D ( @SolaScriptura ) . He was an Army chaplain until fairly recently. He can give you the real score.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Feb 17, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> From what I've heard from my brother-in-law, who is in the U.S. Army, the church is not particularly strong in the military. It is policed by politically correct maniacs. There are Freemasons, Muslims, Sikhs, and all sorts, but the gospel is not welcome.



Yes, there are a lot of systemic issues facing Christian chaplains these days (although I'm not sure that hardly anyone is a Freemason these days), but there are still a lot of Christians in the military that are desperate for good chaplains. These sheep whose military service has taken them away from their normal sources of spiritual care and nourishment need shepherds. 

To the OP, you are a tent-maker. Churches supplying you with books and reading materials, as Perg suggested, is a great idea, but the greatest support others can provide you is through dedicated prayer.


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Feb 17, 2019)

Good Evening all, I hope your Lord's Day has been a blessing! 

Perg, as chaplains get paid and receive benefits I've been quick to tell people that I don't need monetary support. People have been quick to ask in what ways they can support me and I've been racking my brain to come up with answers. I do like your book idea! 

The suggestions of books and reading materials that have been made in this thread are interesting and appeal to me, the last Chaplain I had when I was in the Marines passed out copies of his denominational magazine which struck me as odd, but I recognized his intent. 

@TheOldCourse In my time in the military I ran into several types: those sheep who desperately needed a shepherd, those hostile to the gospel (regardless of religion or lack thereof), and the apathetic/hedonistic. There were also some issues with some of the chaplains that were assigned as well...

But yes, I've definitely been asking for lots of prayer!


----------

